# wrong in so many ways.



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

*giggle*

The Fluffy Reaper


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Funny  .


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Bram Bones said:


>


"Hey! Look what I dug up!"


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That rocks...too funny


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

LMAO! Too cute! Now that is what i call dedicated! LOL :>


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't think you can use live animals in your scarecrow prop!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

oh my


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Has any one called PETA?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

anyone called the Puppy therapist... I charge only 500 per hour to make you puppy healty and not depressed...


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

When my siblings and I were growing up we used to dress our dogs up ALL the time! It was great fun! Then we'd parade them around. The neighbors loved it! Hell, I think it's better then putting a rott in a pink feather sweater!


----------

